

Pirate Bay Moves to Guyana After Domain Suspension, 70 Domains to Go - ninthfrank07
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-guyana-131218/

======
DjangoReinhardt
IMHO, the Pirate Bay has already served the primary purpose for which it was
created - spreading the word.

Whether or not TPB continues to exist in the future, whether it is forced to
recede into the deep web with a .onion address, it has already ensured that
searches with a ".torrent" clause added, will yield results. Piracy and
torrenting sites have now accrued a hydra-esque proportion - if you stifle
one, two more will almost certainly appear to take its place.

Personally, I'd like to see other piracy sites step up and create some more of
these 'moles' for the whack-a-mole game that is being played with their
domains - for fun and science, if not for anything else.

Rather than try and play whack-a-mole to plug what are essentially
inconsequential leaks, why not try and give the market what it wants? IMHO,
the market wants content, the market wants it at a reasonable price and the
market wants it now. Why not find a way to deliver it to them? I get the
feeling that the millions being spent in frivolous cease-and-desist letters
and inconsquential lawsuits will help accelerate finding a solution that can
make both parties happy?

